# My Visit To Domaine Hudson



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry for the crosspost

https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=16994


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Maxnharry,


Did you get the pocket square discount?

Karl


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Loved Domaine Hudson*

My wife and I stopped in at Domaine Hudson last night and wholeheartedly agree with the positive comments.
We loved the idea of a choice of glass size and portions in different sizes as well. My wife is a champagne drinker and was extremely pleased that the glass of a New Mexico wine recommended was actually very cold. It was an excellent value as well. Tom told us that he keeps reds, whites, and sparkling wines at ideal temperatures for each.
Food was superior. That chef could work anywhere.
Decor clubby and relaxed. Service friendly and knowledgable.
I only had to drive about 10 miles to get there, but would happily drive many times that for such a great place.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I hope everyone who stops in to see Tom has a drink for all of us!

That's (at last count) 7,141 members. 

Or maybe at the next Collection of Sartiorial Excellence in NYC we could all take the train and ...


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*A Review*

From today's Philadelphia Inquirer:


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Can't think of a nicer guy with a better concept - I've been a huge fan of the place since before it opened and have yet to visit.

...the winestain emblem is one of the more brilliant and clever things I've ever seen - not surprising for Tom who is as nice of a gentleman in person as he seems on the forum but brilliant all the same.

So nice that you can get good wines at a rational price - it always kills me to pay $60 for a $12 bottle at a restaurant. Toms concept is awesome.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Best of Philly*

Domaine Hudson named best winebar in the August 2006 Philadelphia Magazine "Best of Philly" issue. Wilmington, DE is less than a 1/2 hour drive from Philadelphia. Cuffthis is getting famous!


----------

